# [♥ take me home! ♥]



## lockhart (May 27, 2011)

[♥ TAKE ME HOME! ♥] 3-week old boys looking for a home 
2 pups from a litter of 8 in foster home now.



Just wonder if you could help us spread the word?

They are very healthy, cute, soft and cuddly. More importantly, they are low-maintenance, and a lot healthier than pedigree dogs.

Both are mongrels. One resembles a Sharpei, and the other a Bernese mountain dog.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Too many dogs in this city and everyday the side walks are smelling of dog piss. Please take dogs to NT where there is grass for them.


----------



## lockhart (May 27, 2011)

Well, I guess that's because there are too many people and too few responsible owners.
The pups are from a wet market which has been closed and scheduled for redevelopment.
Mom and pups lost their home that once belonged to them.
My friend happened to find this new born litter...
Please people do not buy or breed more animals...


----------

